# Tracker gas tank ?



## stanimals2 (Mar 20, 2011)

Does anyone know how many gallons the gas tank is on a 1996 tracker 17 ft tournament V is ? Wondering how much stabil to add when I get ready to winterize it. 

Thanks, Stan


----------



## jmshar (Jul 9, 2011)

I have a 2009 Tracker Pro V 16 and it has a 24 gallon tank... Maybe go to boats.com and see if you can get your boat specs there... I use Star Tron in my tank.. Check it out you might like it better.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

My fathers 94 pro deep v 17 had a 40 gallon tank.


----------



## stanimals2 (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks guys


----------



## 68rocks (Aug 2, 2013)

2003 Tracker Targa 17 has 29gallon. I went through the same questions about my boat. I just called Tracker and they asked for a few boat details and told me.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I have an 04 16 ft pro v it has an 11 gallon tank. Lots of different tank sizes you may need to look up serial number and call tracker


----------

